# Anyone running Koni STR.T ?



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I have had a set of these sitting in the garage, they work for the MK6 GTI's, Eos, and Sportwagen. None of the dealers list them as a replacement for our cars but everyone tells me they will fit. Anyone else give these a shot on their CC. I just don't want to take the time to install them and then need to pull them off. Currently I have stock dampers with Eibach springs and the car drives like a bouncy mess. 

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, I just installed some with H&R sport springs. The ride is certainly an improvement over stock. It's only been a few days but I am liking these koni.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I am being told that they will ride too soft for the CC, do you feel the bouncing is under control? With the stock dampers the car feels like it is all over the place over 70 mph


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I am also interested to hear on this. I currently have stock shocks with Eibach springs and the ride has been getting to me. It's all bouncy of the littlest things. I've even thought about putting the stock springs back on until I decide what to do. I'm fine with the drop of the springs, I just want to get the ride closer to stock/a bit stiffer than stock.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Mike

It def sounds like my car, I don't get how this type of ride quality is ok with anyone. It feels dangerous if you ask me. I might just have to suck it up and go with the trusted Koni Sports and pull them off in 18 months when my lease is up. The Str.t were so cheap I would have just left them on the car instead of waiting a day to put the car back to stock.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

From what it looks like, the Koni Sport/Yellows are the way to go with lowering springs. Can anyone else chime in with the part numbers for Koni yellow? I'm seeing 8741-1488Sport for the fronts and 8040-1352Sport for the rear. That's what the Koni fitment guide online says for the Passat (CC comes up as an option on their site after you choose Passat).

I keep hearing that all MK5/6, etc will fit the same, but those come up with different part #s for sport, so there obviously is some difference with those. 

I'm guessing that the Passat/CC specific part numbers are more geared toward the increased weight of our cars. Also, I do notice an immediate difference with how bouncy the car is if I have an extra 2-3 people in the car. It's much worse than if it is just me. It can get a bit embarrassing to have such a nice new car feel so terrible on the road. I need to do something about this soon before the stock shocks wear out. I do plan on putting them back on with the stock springs one day when I go to trade in/sell in 3-4 years.

Edit: After further research, it looks like the Koni FSDs are specifically designed to work with either the stock springs or the Eiback Pro-Kit (Woo!). I imagine that it would be fine with any other lowering springs with a similar drop. The FSDs are also apprently standard equipment on the Gallardo, fwiw. The part number for our cars is 2100-4026. May have to order these when I can find a good price.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I haven't noticed a bouncy ride at all, actually its a lot smoother over stock struts w/ H&R sport springs. I was feeling every single bump in the road. Now, nothing smooth as butter. (Only been a week) I also did the research, yellows are for more aggressive lowering springs and you still need to adjust them (which I didn't want to bother with) the orange are good with stock or moderate lowering springs. As no one actually sells struts for a CC the next best thing was MKVI Golf or GTI -zero issues with fittment / installation.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

MikeinNJ said:


> I'm guessing that the Passat/CC specific part numbers are more geared toward the increased weight of our cars. Also, I do notice an immediate difference with how bouncy the car is if I have an extra 2-3 people in the car. It's much worse than if it is just me. It can get a bit embarrassing to have such a nice new car feel so terrible on the road. I need to do something about this soon before the stock shocks wear out.


This is exactly how my car acts and most of the time I am alone in the car and it drives me nuts. 

Rlinetexas
Thanks for posting this info up, it is exactly what I wanted to hear, getting the Str.t for around $340 for the set is cheap enough and they carry a great warranty on them too. Sounds like the loud bumps are a thing of the past. I was also worried that with the Koni Sport versions the ride would be too rough which people have complained about when talking about them.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

juvefan20 said:


> This is exactly how my car acts and most of the time I am alone in the car and it drives me nuts.
> 
> Rlinetexas
> Thanks for posting this info up, it is exactly what I wanted to hear, getting the Str.t for around $340 for the set is cheap enough and they carry a great warranty on them too. Sounds like the loud bumps are a thing of the past. I was also worried that with the Koni Sport versions the ride would be too rough which people have complained about when talking about them.


Where are you planning on buying them from? I may jump on them for that price. Feel free to PM. I've seen the yellows for around $500/set and the FSDs (oranges?) go for around $620. The full coilover set runs about $1100. At $340, that's a low enough risk where if I don't like the way they ride on my setup, I can sell them and not worry about taking too big of a loss. I also don't want to really have to deal with adjusting the damping settings, so the FSDs or the STR.T have the advantage there.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

PM Sent Mike


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Your welcome.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Rlinetexas said:


> Your welcome.


Have you experienced any of the creaking/suspension noises that pretty much everyone on here with coilovers has experienced? Also, have you replaced the strut mounts with any of the aftermarket options?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

No creaking and yes I also replace the strut mounts with 034 track density.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Rlinetexas said:


> No creaking and yes I also replace the strut mounts with 034 track density.


Awesome! That's what I wanted to hear. It's one of the big reasons I've been avoiding coilovers. That and I wan't to avoid having it absorb bumps like a shopping cart. The stock GTI suspension is IMO a perfect balance of sporty handling, ride height, and all around comfort. So the closer I can get to that, the better. I wish they made that suspension style an option on the CC. Instead we get soft suspension + more wheel gap than anything.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Indeed. Don't know why they built the CC to look sexy but suspension for senior citizens. They drop the ball with the R line, should of have sport suspension and engine tuned like the Golf R


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Not exactly a CC, but I run these with Neuspeed Sport springs on my 2010 Jetta TDI Cup Edition. I like them quite a bit, even took them to a track day, worked great!

[email protected]


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Yeah, I just installed some with H&R sport springs. The ride is certainly an improvement over stock. It's only been a few days but I am liking these koni.


So what is your impression of these after 3 months of driving with it. Can you share the part # for these and where you bought them from.

I am running Eiback Pro with stock struts and need the car is bouncing really bad. I am debating between the Str.t or the Koni FSD.....


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

After several months I'm very happy with the ride. Smooth yet still a sporty ride (handles the curves) and the car actually lowered itself a bit more once everything settled. 100% recommend. However if I had to do it all over again would of purchased H&R ultra lows or koni coilovers. 

Also don't buy the FSD if you already have lowering springs as they are for stock suspension. Oranges are compared to yellows on the lowest setting. 

Purchased from ECS Tuning 
Mfg Part#8750-8050
ECS Part# ES#2202631


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I am running Str.t with my Pro Kit. Been on them now for about 3 weeks and love the car! Handles very well and it is not harsh. I said this on another post, but I feel that the Pro Kit should never be run with the stock dampers, it might feel OK a first but things get out of control and bouncy real fast. Car feels like new again and I have no noise or issues at all, just make sure everything is properly torqued which I had mistorqued 1 bolt which made things a little noisy my first few days :laugh:

Big thanks to Rlinetexas for noting his success which finally made me bite the bullet and get them!!! I can't forget MikeinNJ for putting up with some of my questions too along the way, no matter what he was always there to answer all my PM's


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Your very welcome Juvefan20, glad to hear your happy with everything.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Rise ZOMBIE thread....RIIIIISSSSEEEE. 

Anyway, still curious about the Str.T on the CC TSI 6MT and how folks' experience with them are? It doesn't appear that they ever offered these specifically for the CC, but I'd love to do a lowering without harshness as I'm old (45) and just want to lower it a bit.

AJ


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

They say the STR.T is comparable the Yellows at the low setting, I have the yellows at 1/2 turn from full soft with the VW Driver Gear springs and the ride is really good.

My first attempt with changing shocks/springs was the FSD and H&R OEM Sport combo, ride was bouncy and the FSD's are not made for a sport spring with harder rebound than stock springs.

My son put STR.T on his GTI with Vogtland springs, seemed very comparable to my yellows


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

i have the Koni STR.T and Eibach Prokit combo and have had it for about 2.5 years/30k miles. I'm currently looking at either Koni Yellows or Bilstein B8 shocks. The Konis were great for the first year, but after the first year, the rear shocks failed. Now the fronts are getting very rough and feel bouncy like when I had the Eibach prokit springs on failed stock shocks/struts. 

The STR.Ts were a great budget buy at the time, but I'm not so certain that they are prepared to handle the extra couple of hundred pounds over the GTI/Golf they are designed for. I'm now going to have to spend another $5-600 on shocks specifically designed for the CC or *gasp* go back to stock. I'll make that decision soon.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mcseforsale said:


> Rise ZOMBIE thread....RIIIIISSSSEEEE.
> 
> Anyway, still curious about the Str.T on the CC TSI 6MT and how folks' experience with them are? It doesn't appear that they ever offered these specifically for the CC, but I'd love to do a lowering without harshness as I'm old (45) and just want to lower it a bit.
> 
> AJ


Koni Yellow/Sports were available for the B6 Passat, which is underneath the CC sheet metal. $530 SHIPPED for a set:
http://www.tunersports.com/koni-sport-series-yellow-shocks-8741-1488sport-8040-1352sport_p19839.html

Pair those with the Eibach Pro-Kit and it'll ride like a dream, seriously :thumbup:


I was swapping different coilovers on my Tiguan trying to find the best setup, and just went that route (Eibach/Konis) a couple days ago....best decision ever. 
Is it slammed anymore? No. But it's got a good stance still, and the ride is better than the overly stiff OEM "sport suspension" that was originally on there. Very impressed


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Do you recommend yellow over orange?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

